# [SOLVED] Auto Fill Quarter-Year based on date (excel)



## LG2 (Jan 25, 2010)

In an excel sheet, column S has a date in it (i.e. 4/19/2013 or 11/30/2012). In column R, I need a formula to automatically fill in the correct quarter-year (hopefully Q1-FY2013 format), based upon the date in column S. Is there a way of doing this?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## LG2 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Auto Fill Quarter-Year based on date (excel)*

Correction: The format I need the quarter-year in is: Q4 2012, Q1 2013, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Auto Fill Quarter-Year based on date (excel)*

Try this:

="Q" & ROUNDUP(MONTH(S1)/3,0) & " " & YEAR(S1)


----------



## LG2 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Auto Fill Quarter-Year based on date (excel)*

Beautiful! It worked like a gem. Thank you, very much, for your help.

:flowers:

:beerchug:


:thanx:


----------

